# East Texas Horse Farm - $139,900. !!!!



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

We dropped the price again! PLUS $3000.00 cash back at closing for HTer's, their friends or family!








This is a historic home built in 1905. It was the original Main House of a very large farm. Home is on 9.17 acres that has been fenced and cross-fenced for our horses (electric tape in front of the older barb-wire for safety). There is a HUGE 7200 sq ft barn!! This is a steel-I-beam clearspan building with extra tall, insulated roof; 60' x 125', it was previously used for indoor riding, but we had planned on adding 8-12 stalls. Right now we have it set up as two huge run-ins. There is a 80% complete 1-bedroom/1 bathroom apartment in the barn. The apt is needing a toilet and sink, but shower surround is in. Kitchen cupboards and countertops needed. All electrical to code and plumbing and septic complete. There are four huge sliding doors on the barn, 12' tall, so a large horse trailer or hay delivery is easy to get in and out.
The home itself is a work in progress. New electrical, new septic, old-growth edge-grain pine tongue-n-groove floors were sanded and need sealing. Fresh drywall and paint in a few rooms, but great room is tongue-n-groove walls! and upstairs bedroom is a stunning 28' x 16' with a peaked ceiling and dormers!! It needs insulation and drywall. Someone attempted to update the kitchen, and the only thing they did RIGHT, in my humble opinion, was keep the beautiful, original glass-fronted cabinets. gray granite-look formica counter, and terrible linoleum (grey faux-rock look, ugh!). We added the big, handy center island. The bathroom is small but quaint with a clawfoot tub with antique-look rain-head shower and hand-wand, pedestal sink, and two doors leading to each of the two downstairs bedrooms. The great room is 23 x 16 and features the large original brick fireplace with exposed brick chimney. Formal dining room has had the doorway framed out for french doors (not installed). Mud room / laundry room is large. Stairs to the upstairs bedroom are wide enough but very steep for today's standards. (we had wanted to do a small structural change putting one 90 degree turn in them to provide a less-steep incline, but are now moving...).
There are three lovely ponds on the lower end of the largest pasture, and gorgeous mature trees, some semi-exotic and most that flower beautifully (Mimosa tree, Chinaberry tree, Wisteria, Gardenia, Trumpet vine, purple Irises, Crabapple, and several others that I'm drawing a blank on right now! Lots of shady and picturesque areas for the horses to get in out of the Texas sun. We have two other outbuildings; a 3-car style shed (used for hay and equipment storage currently), and a small workshop that has work tables in it for projects. We have fenced off the area between these buildings as a dog yard/kennel (20' x 20' grassy with a tree and doghouse), and the area behind the 3-car shed is fenced for my 4 goats (35' x 15')(could also be a dog kennel area, shady, trees).
We are only 6 miles from Mineola just 1 mile off of Hwy 80. Only a 25 mile commute to Tyler! Only 15 miles from I-20 which will take you straight into Dallas (86 miles to downtown) or Shreveport (100 miles to downtown).


















Email me [email protected] or PM for more pics!!


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

Jill Why are you moving? My dh and I just started getting interested in Texas. I just posted for info on your area.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I wouldn't move an inch if I didn't have health problems and need to be closer to family!! I LOVE my little farm, and we've made such wonderful friends here in Mineola. 
Tyler Texas (30 minutes from Mineola) is a wonderful, vibrant city of 90,000 people with every restaurant, store, mall, shop, hospital, and service you could want including Home Depot, Lowes, Office Max, Michaels, just EVERYTHING...it's like a smaller, friendlier Dallas!! We are just north of there in Mineola, which is about 5500 people. We are only 6 miles from downtown Historic Mineola, and the town offers alot of conviniences: a Super Walmart, an Ace Harware, a Tractor Supply store, 3 different feed stores, Brookshires Grocery, many banks, a huge new Post Office, an old-style Movie Theatre, Antique stores, Furniture stores (three of them!), a brand new Best Western Hotel, great restaurants and Delis. We also have a REALLY great Veterinarian just the next town over plus the best farrier in East Texas.
I would consider the racial mix to be about 65% caucasian, 35% a mix of black and hispanic, but to be honest with you I have found it to be a very racially friendly environment. I am originally from Wisconsin, and had never come in contact with alot of different races other than caucasian, but my worries about fitting in to a racially mixed area have been completely erased. I appear as though I might be of spanish or mexican origin (I am Italian with very olive skin) I am also Jewish!! But I have never felt unwelcome around here. Everyone has a very endearing southern politeness that put me right at ease. I never hear about any crime, we've NEVER locked our doors on our home or our vehicles in the 2 years we've been here. We don't have children, but from what I understand the schools are excellent and the couples that we DO know with children are raising them very well, in my opinion! Can't believe how polite kids are here in this area! They call me "Miss Jill" without prompting and use "yes ma'am" and "no sir". Men tip their hats, people wave, and most importantly, people are PROUD of our town; we are growing and are in a great location for recreation, as well- we are triangulated between 3 of the best fishing lakes in Texas: Lake Fork, Lake Holbrook, and Holly Lake. Record Bass was just pulled out of Lake Fork at the tournament last year.
The weather is amazing with a practically year-round growing season! I don't even have to dig up my bulbs or mulch; I just mow over the tops of my irises and daffodils in late fall (December!) and VOILA! Here it is end of January and they're all about 7" tall already!!!! Ruff up the soil in mid-February and sprinkle seed; VOILA! FLOWERS in April! My Wisteria, Gardenia, China Berry, Mimosa, Roses, etc, etc just get a kiss and a promise with the pruning shears and they are great producers, too.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

do you have pic's of the inside? dfc


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

Jill thank you for all the info. DH and I are just starting to look. It does sound perfect. I restored our farm and I know how attached you become and you have done a beautiful job. If I could own 2 farms right now I would be driving down now to see you.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

That is beautiful. Any chance do you have land surveyors needing crew chiefs in your area? lol


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

If I could sell off a couple of our rentals, I'd definitely be looking at this place. It's gorgeous!


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to stress that it is located next to Lake fork. Thats a big selling point. We bought our place on Lake fork this last summer from out of state and we moved to this are specifically because of Lake Fork. We love the area. Mineola is only about 20 minutes from here but the only time I go there is if I need a vehicle worked on. there is a shop there called Auto Air which is the cheapest and most reliable place to have any auto work done in th whole area. There are plenty of lakes in this are for fisherman. There is TPW land about 45 minutes north around Lake Cooper you can hunt with a $49 permit, and about an hour and a half east of here there are thousands of acres of corp of engineer land around Lake Wright Patman you can hunt for FREE. Some good hunting there, I went this past season. Just thought Id add a little more info on the area. If anyone has any questions about the area, you can PM me if youd like some info from someone besides the seller. We love it here.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

is there any land next to it that could be bought? I have a place I own outright, could probably get $200k for... looking for options. That place just sounds too good to be true!


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

This is a nice setup at a great price...what are you newbie homesteaders waiting for?

RF


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

To win the lottery?  Everyone has such beautiful places, but they are far out of our income's reach :/


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have relatives in Tyler. Am attending school for carpentry classes. Fiancee has two degrees (bachelor's in graphic design and master's in fine arts) but she is the breadwinner right now. Kinda hard to find a job like hers (web design team for the city of Wichita, KS) sooooo am doing research and hopefully can find a job for her and me both! Would love to have your house but not now :-(


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I just checked, and the company I work for has a handful of branch offices in TX, and one is right there in Tyler! And they are geared to my area of work! oh jilllllll.... where you at, girl?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm here, I'm here!

I believe the 30 acres across the street (diagonally) may be negotiable; it even has a horse barn on it and is wood-board fenced! Otherwise, there is 2.5 acres next to us (shares our fenceline!) that someone just rents (with a small mobile home) as well as lots of pasture for lease within 5 minutes.

Anyone wanting interior photos should email me direct at [email protected]


----------

